# Ambient switch for 70 GTO



## Bobs70GTO (Jun 1, 2018)

I'm trying to find out if there are ambient switches available for my 70 GTO. I've had no luck finding either NOS or replacement parts for this item. As you can see from the attached photo, when I removed my original switch to refresh my engine compartment, it broke where the screw hole was. Any clues or help finding one in good shape is appreciated.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Bobs70GTO said:


> I'm trying to find out if there are ambient switches available for my 70 GTO. I've had no luck finding either NOS or replacement parts for this item. As you can see from the attached photo, when I removed my original switch to refresh my engine compartment, it broke where the screw hole was. Any clues or help finding one in good shape is appreciated.


If it were me and the switch still worked, I would fix it.

JB Weld your pieces together and then sand smooth. Get a thin piece of aluminum, or even sheet metal, cut to same size/shape of that switch with a neat rectangular hole to slip over the electrical prongs. Then put a thin layer of JB Weld on the back side of the plate, and press on/over the top to hide the cracked end and use your finger to blend in the JB Weld at the rectangular opening (like doing body work here) and the edges. This will secure it firmly to the ambient switch. Let it cure up a couple days, then sand the edges smooth, sand the rectangular area a bit, and then drill your mounting holes through the switch attachment holes in the sheet metal. Paint with a 60% gloss black and it will look as new. Doing this will provide support under the sheet metal by JB Welding that broken ear on while really relying on the sheet metal to secure the switch in place as you snug down your original bolts. 

No one will even notice it and you can brag that you found the last NOS ambient switch know to exist in the Pontiac world and it cost you about as much as the car is worth. :thumbsup:


----------



## dewaynewilson (Sep 11, 2019)

You were able to locate a supplier - in need of one for 69. BTW - did you have a part number, only one I could locate was 9792638.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I may have a nice used one under a hood
wont be able to check till saturday when I am out at the parts cars


----------



## Red Skeleton (Jul 2, 2019)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> I may have a nice used one under a hood
> wont be able to check till saturday when I am out at the parts cars


PARTS???:eek2:


----------

